# Bruce Abbott - Seriously Injured



## Jean_B (Nov 28, 2008)

Anyone who has shown at AMHR Nationals and Shetland Congress probably knows who Bruce Abbott is. As near as I can tell (he was somewhat under the influence of pain killers when I talked to him) this last weekend he was on his roof, trying to deal with ice that had gotten around the chimney flashing. And he slipped and fell off the roof.

Now, if they had had their normal 4 feet of lake-effect snow, it wouldn't have been a big deal, but there was very little snow, and he landed on a large landscape rock. No broken bones, but he pretty much blew up the muscles/blood vessels in his leg. Several surgeries and 18 pints of blood later, he is now recovering at the University of Syracuse Hospital. He will probably be there for a few more days.

I know he would love to hear from his friends in the Mini and Shetland world - and it is possible to send emails to him via the hospital's website. Here is the link:

http://www.upstate.edu/uh/patients/contactpatient.php


----------



## nootka (Nov 28, 2008)

Sounds so painful...I hope he recovers fully.

Liz


----------



## kaykay (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh my gosh poor Bruce. I remember last year someone posted pics of him cleaning snow off his roof and thinking yikes thats a long way down. I sent an email sending prayers for a quick recovery

Kay


----------



## Leeana (Nov 28, 2008)

Ouch, yes sending good thoughts..have seen Bruce around allot at the shows and wishing him the best


----------



## Sanny (Nov 28, 2008)

How awful.....I am so sorry to hear this and I hope he gets through this smoothly.


----------



## Mona (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh no! Hope you're soon feeling better Bruce!


----------



## LisaB Ozark (Nov 28, 2008)

Bruce - wishing you all the best. Hope you have a quick recovery - I was looking forward to you visiting in the spring.

Lisa - Ozark


----------



## Jill (Nov 29, 2008)

Oh no!!! Bruce is such a nice man and he is in our prayers!!!


----------



## Sonya (Nov 29, 2008)

Sending prayers and good thoughts his way.


----------



## lyn_j (Dec 1, 2008)

He will be at Upstate probably till the end of this week and then he will go to a rehab place for a while after that. He came within a half an inch of losing his leg. This vascular surgery he has had kept having to be redone. He is on lots of meds for his pacer/defibrilator, the first transfusions were to get as much Warfarin out of his system as they could because it wasnt allowing the blood to clot. He has sure been thru alot the past two years eh Jean?

He really needs our prayers........ having known him for 30 plus years.... he is too stubborn to lie still for very long!

Lyn


----------



## 4mymirage (Dec 1, 2008)

Talked to Bruce yesterday and they actually let him up for a few miniutes but going to be a long haul!

I am sure he appreciates the kind thoughts and emails. He is not used to being quiet



Esp around this time of year!


----------



## Davie (Dec 1, 2008)

Bruce, prayers coming your way for a very fast and uncomplicated recovery.


----------



## Connie P (Dec 2, 2008)

Sending my best for a quick recovery for Bruce.


----------



## dancer31501 (Dec 4, 2008)

Has anyone hear an update?

Amanda


----------



## lyn_j (Dec 5, 2008)

He should be getting moved soon to the rehab facility. I left him a message today, Will post when I hear back from him.

Lyn


----------



## LisaB Ozark (Dec 5, 2008)

I spoke with Bruce yesterday - he is still pretty loopy from all of the meds he is on. From what I understood he was getting out today and going home. He said he was going home and Jan was going to take care of him. It was difficult to understand him and his roommate was being very vocal, so I could have gotten it all wrong.

Lisa


----------



## txminipinto (Dec 5, 2008)

LisaB Ozark said:


> I spoke with Bruce yesterday - he is still pretty loopy from all of the meds he is on. From what I understood he was getting out today and going home. He said he was going home and Jan was going to take care of him. It was difficult to understand him and his roommate was being very vocal, so I could have gotten it all wrong.Lisa


OR, HE could have gotten it wrong!



When my dad was in the hospital following his surgery he always thought he "was going home" when he was on meds. It was kind of funny.....in a weird mental sort of way. Regardless, I have a lot of love and respect for Bruce and hope he gets back on his feet soon!


----------



## lyn_j (Dec 5, 2008)

I just talked to Jan... he is going home tonight. Ed is picking him up. They are going to have a visiting nurse to do the dressings and physical therapy. He is on a walker and partial weight bearing. This is better than the last I heard of rehab and YES Lisa, he is loopy all right! Pain meds are a wonderful thing. Jan threatened to send him somewhere else if he bellyaches to much!

Lyn


----------

